# Doreen’s April 2014



## Cachewoo (Oct 1, 2014)

Down in deepest Surrey with Big C. 
No history i’m afraid. 
I’ve been waiting a long time on this old place, and finally it paid dividends.
Beautifully overgrown and out of eyeshot. 

Not even a chair ! 

Cheers 



 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/ptyjzB 



https://flic.kr/p/prNm3q 
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/prNoxW 
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pckmeZ 
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/,


https://flic.kr/p/pckMMo 
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pcmg2b
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## brickworx (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice....rare to find anything resedential in Surrey so good on you for this!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2014)

Really nice looking house but they had better hurry if its to saved.Great pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh my!! We see nothing from you for so long and you pull this out if the bag. This is awesome. Great photography.


----------



## Big C (Oct 1, 2014)

Forgot about this one....
Love the pictures sir, great day out too as one remembers... Well, as always.
Looking forward to Sunday?


----------



## smiler (Oct 1, 2014)

No chairs but they left the table! good pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## cuboard (Oct 2, 2014)

Really like the shot through the three door frames


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks folks. Yeah you don't see many like this, usually snapped up and developed whilst having breakfast.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 3, 2014)

That cupboard's pretty bare but she's lovely and clean. April? How did I miss this? I'd better go and google 'derelict doreen'.


----------



## Dugie (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice photos! This place looks like it has a very peaceful feel to it.

Dugie


----------



## decker (Oct 30, 2014)

Neat shots


----------

